# Amazing Ballpoint Pen Drawing



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This drawing is just amazing! I wish I had this talent!

http://www.juxtapoz.com/Current/best-of-2012-ballpoint-stunner-from-samuel-silva


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is another one by the same guy:
http://www.juxtapoz.com/Gallery/samuel-silva/samuel-silva-8-39133


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crapola!!!! That's insane! Who makes his pens, canon? Mad skills.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Unbelievable skill ,they are truly amazing ,thanks for posting .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply ASTONISHING!!!!! I'm afraid ...It can't be natural!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I was skeptical at first. The redhead drawing looks like a picture. Very cool, I wish I had drawing skills.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NoobShooter said:


> Very cool, I wish I had drawing skills.


Me too brother, me too.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Mad skills!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

They look better than pictures


----------

